# How can I delete my network connection and re-install a direct connection?



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

When I recently received my new(er) computer and was setting it up, I inadvertently set up a network connection for my cable modem (Comcast/Motorola Surfboard modem). I want to remove this "network" type (LAN) connection adapter and replace it with a direct connection for a single computer.

I have explored every option I know how in the control panel's "network connections" and "Internet Options" section, but I haven't found a way to do anything but disable the existing connection...not how to add a new type connection, even though I've tried every "wizard" available. I contacted Comcast tech support to see if they could help me, but the rep's reply was that they are not trained in this matter....contact my computer manufacturer.....how about contacting my operating system manufacturer?

Anyhow, if someone could advise me on how to remove the existing installed network adapter (device)/ connection and replace it with a direct cable modem connection I would deeply appreciate it. :4-dontkno

Thanks, Windmaker


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you intend to use the cable modem with a USB cable, or through an ethernet cable hooked up to your network card?

If you intend to use USB, you will have to download the drivers for your SurfBoard. You can disable your network card in the device manager but it is not nessasary.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

af3 said:


> Do you intend to use the cable modem with a USB cable, or through an ethernet cable hooked up to your network card?
> 
> If you intend to use USB, you will have to download the drivers for your SurfBoard. You can disable your network card in the device manager but it is not nessasary.


:grin:Thanks af3....The good news is that I finally found my Motorala Surfboard disc (after downloading the drivers as you suggested), and used it to reinstall my modem after uninstalling the "network adapter" connection device. 
:sigh:The bad news is that it didn't accomplish my intended purpose of acquiring an uninterrupted boot process (welcome window now comes on after about 30 seconds requiring me to click on the icon to continue). But that's a separate issue for me to post now....thanks again.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

To enable auto-login:

1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
2. Locate the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
3. Using your account name and password, double-click the DefaultUserName entry, type your user name, and then click OK. 
4. Double-click the DefaultPassword entry, type your password under the value data box, and then click OK.

If there is no DefaultPassword value, create the value. To do this, follow these steps: a. In Registry Editor, click Edit, click New, and then click String Value. 
b. Type DefaultPassword as the value name, and then press ENTER. 
c. Double-click the newly created key, and then type your password in the Value Data box. 
If no DefaultPassword string is specified, Windows XP automatically changes the value of the AutoAdminLogon registry key from 1 (true) to 0 (false) to turn off the AutoAdminLogon feature. 
5. Double-click the AutoAdminLogon entry, type 1 in the Value Data box, and then click OK.

If there is no AutoAdminLogon entry, create the entry. To do this, follow these steps: a. In Registry Editor, click Edit, click New, and then click String Value. 
b. Type AutoAdminLogon as the value name, and then press ENTER. 
c. Double-click the newly created key, and then type 1 in the Value Data box. 

6. Quit Registry Editor. 
7. Click Start, click Restart, and then click OK.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

To af3~

Thanks once again. ray:


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank Microsoft, I copied and pasted from them lol :grin:


----------

